# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.1.7 More New Alcatal Models Added For Code CalCulaTion ;)

## mohamed73

*Added New Alcatal Models for Code Calculations :*  *Here is list & Supported Features :*     *Alcatel One Touch Fire*             Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-300*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3000 *                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3000G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3000H*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3000X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3001*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3001G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3002G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3003*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3003G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-300X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-301*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-301A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-301X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3020D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3020G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-303*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3035A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-303A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-303X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-304*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3040*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3040D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3040G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3041*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3041D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3041G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3042*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3042G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-304X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-305*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-305A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-305X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-306*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-306A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-306X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3075A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3075M*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-308*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-308A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-308F*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-308X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-310*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-310A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-310X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-311*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-311X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-312*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-312X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3142*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-3142G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-315*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-315M*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-317*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-317D*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-317DX*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-318D*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-318DX*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-319*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-319X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-322*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-322D*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-322DX*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-322X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-352*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-352X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-355*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-355A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-355D*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-355DX*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-355X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-356*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-356A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-358*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-358D*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-358DG*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-358G*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-360*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-360A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-361*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-361A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-361X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-362*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-362X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-363*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-363A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-363X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-380*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-380X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-382*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-382X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-383*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-383A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-383X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385D*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385DX*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385J*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385JA*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-385JX*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-390*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-390A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-390X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4005*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4005D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4007*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4007A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4007D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4007E*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4007X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4010*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4010A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4010D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4010E*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4010X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4011X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4012*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4012A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4012X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4030A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4030D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4030E*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4030X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4030Y*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4033*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4033A*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4033D*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4033E*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4033X*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4110*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4110E*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-4301*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-455X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-970H*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-970X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-972X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-975Y*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-995A*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-995S*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-995X*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-A382*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-A382G*                   Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-A998*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel OT-V355*                    Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel PIXI*                       Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel POP C3*                     Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel POP S*                      Calculate Unlock Codes*Alcatel TPOP*                       Calculate Unlock Codes   *P.S.  Code Calculation is for Personal Use... If we got any of user giving  Codes on forum. He will be Responsible to OWN his self for become Blocked his dongle.* *P.S.2. @CopyPaster Will you Mind to... *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
For download
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

